# Garret SR20DET(T?)



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Check this, i bought an SR20DET(red top) and also a rotary engine(13B from fc if you wanna know) and i have 2 garret GT28R turbos in my living room, do i put one on the sr and make 300rwhp or both and make about 500rwhp? i know what imma do, but i wanna see what you guys have to say.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I say, do what you know you're gonna do.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

how do you plan on twin turboing that thang.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

hahahaha....hey man, sorry to mash your plans but you dont twin turbo a four banger. in the first place even if you could why would you use gt28's? if for some wacky reason you cust. fabbed two mani's that ran off two cylinders it wouldnt be enough to spin a gt28. just go t3/t4 and make 600whp


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

civic owners need to chill... really


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

nice...but look at those turbo's! man thats grips of work with the eng. bay and mani/dp setup and THATS why people dont twin turbo 4 bangers


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

En-fuckin-joy!










Yes, that is an SR20 with twin turbos. It ran 513 rwhp. Looks good, yes. Gives you insane hp, umm, not really. Good idea, ummm, no to that too.

Basically, it turns out that you'd be better off getting a bigger turbo than having 2 turbos. You would have way too much custom work to make them fit. It will turn out cheaper just buying a turbo that will give you 500 whp than twin-turbocharging.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

true dat, so i guess i'll go with one per engine and road race it in the IT league...another question now, what would you guys rather have, jic magic flt-a2 suspension or tein N1?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

all other things the same, one properly sized turbo will always be more efficient than two.

and in all honesty, what are you going to do with more than 300rwhp? Have you ever actually been in a car with a full 300RWhp?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Murph said:


> *all other things the same, one properly sized turbo will always be more efficient than two.
> 
> *


WRONG! 

I hope Mike Kojima sees this to comment on it!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *WRONG!
> 
> I hope Mike Kojima sees this to comment on it! *


It's wrong in the absolute, but not so much in the realistic, considering engine bay size and manifold placement.


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

go with single turbo and crank the boost


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

isn't there a rare twin turbo version of the SR20 out there, I know I saw a pic once. Someone powdercoated the valve cover purple.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here we are. good luck fittin that sucker in.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ohhh... shit... that's the biggest turbo system I've seen on a 2 liter... :jawdrop:

It might produce more power... but that looks like waaay too much work.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

holy shizznit...thats looks awesome, just imagine how much power it puts out...i think imma twin my sr20 now instead of single just for those dyno days and bragging rights...and i'll get back into drag racing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ummm, if you;re gonna do that make sure it goes in a rwd car........cuz it just won't fit in a sentra.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, its for my 240sx.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

just have a custom manifold made....
they can be made cheap.... probably around $200 to $500 for the full ceramic manifold.

Go to a shop and ask around for prices.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

money is not a problem with me ryte now since i have a shop that will sponsor my needs...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

turbotommy said:


> *hahahaha....hey man, sorry to mash your plans but you dont twin turbo a four banger. in the first place even if you could why would you use gt28's? if for some wacky reason you cust. fabbed two mani's that ran off two cylinders it wouldnt be enough to spin a gt28. just go t3/t4 and make 600whp  *


T3T4 won't make 600 whp.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> *true dat, so i guess i'll go with one per engine and road race it in the IT league...another question now, what would you guys rather have, jic magic flt-a2 suspension or tein N1? *


Turbos are illegal in SCCA IT if thats what you mean by IT league.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *It's wrong in the absolute, but not so much in the realistic, considering engine bay size and manifold placement. *


Wrong for both! Single turbos are better for a 4 cylinder.

Mike


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *Turbos are illegal in SCCA IT if thats what you mean by IT league.
> 
> Mike *


really? damn...i heard that was a competitive league...i usually race the stock class...gotta do some research now.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> *really? damn...i heard that was a competitive league...i usually race the stock class...gotta do some research now. *


SCCA doesnt allow turbo conversions for road racing. For auto cross yes but thats not real road racing.

mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Secret Services/entalpy's car made 539rwhp on a stock bottom end with a GT3040 and a FR manifold 

some vids  
539rwhp dyno vid


low boost run


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *T3T4 won't make 600 whp.
> 
> Mike *


ours *will*.....its the biggest T3/T4 available  

some pics









































a vid of the turbo
not bad for a big T3/T4 bushing turbo

if u want specs, let me know.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *ours will.....its the biggest T3/T4 available
> 
> some pics
> 
> ...


That looks to be a GT35, not a T3T4. Thats the new GT 4 bolt turbine housing. That will do lots of power, I have one as well but the ball bearing center section, just no car to put it on!

Whats the specs?

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Specs*
-non ball bearing Garrett CHRA

Turbine
-4 bolt T3 turbine housing
-stage V wheel,
-0.63 AR 

Compressor
-63 trim
-inducer=2.620 in. 
-exducer=3.310 in. 
-0.70 AR T04S housing
-basically a 67mm wheel

we use the new 4bolt housing since its more of a tangential housing than the 5 bolt as you can see from the following pic

pic courtesy of Arturbo









we have had very good success with this turbo....for example a customer dyno'd @ 5psi and made 283whp and 195ft-lbs, 7.5psi (low boost) 319whp and 212ft-lbs, 11psi made 354.6whp and 239.7 trg.

his setup:
Mods: Stock internal GSR block, 3mm head gasket, ARP headstuds, Edlebrock IM, Full Race manifold, 3" dp., 3" Thermal Exhaust, PWR Intercooler, Tial 40mm wg and bov, Full Race T3/T-Series turbo, 720cc injectors, Warlboro 255lph fuel pump, and Hondata S100.

Dyno Graph: Tuning at 11psi, pic courtesy of boosted-hybrid.com









this is the same turbo im using on my DET


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Impressive considering i make 330RWHP at 16psi With my Garret GT28R..but this is really pushing the turbo.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *Specs
> -non ball bearing Garrett CHRA
> 
> Turbine
> ...


But,,,, thats not a T3/T4, it is a bigger than TO4 compressor with a T350 turbine. I was talking a true T3/T4.

Nice turbo, where do you get them?

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> *Impressive considering i make 330RWHP at 16psi With my Garret GT28R..but this is really pushing the turbo. *


Are you sure? A GT28R should not make this much power at 16 psi, more like 290-300 hp at the most.

Mike


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

your right, 19 psi is the correct answer... but in exact numbers its about 224.9hp


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i meant 324.9


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *But,,,, thats not a T3/T4, it is a bigger than TO4 compressor with a T350 turbine. I was talking a true T3/T4.
> 
> Nice turbo, where do you get them?
> 
> Mike *


from garrett of course


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i absolutly love Garret Turbos...especially the GT series.
can we say 330RWHP @19psi...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *from garrett of course  *


Are you guys a distributor and can buy direct?

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes we are


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Wrong for both! Single turbos are better for a 4 cylinder.
> 
> Mike *


thanks mike


----------

